# I have a question for breeders here



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

For an inexperienced breeder, do you recommend that breeder have a vet present for the breeder's first dam first whelping?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know of any vet , outside of my vet friend who does house calls , that would attend at 2 am until many hours later into the next day . That is not necessary . You may want to alert your vet clinic that your dog is in labour just in case things go wrong so that you can bring her in. Do you have someone in your neighbourhood that has experience whelping that would sit beside you and keep you company and sort of take you through the experience , mid wife style. Ask at your local pet food store , they usually have breeders in the area and they might be able to connect you. Who knows you might gain a new friend .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay.

I was asking because I know things are more likely to go wrong when my first breeding female does her first whelping. For example, what if I don't give her enough calcium? What if one of the pups is too large and she will need some assistance with lubricant and pulling?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is where being able to at least watch a bitch or two whelp with an experienced breeder could be very helpful. Then you have your vet or an emergency clinic on speed dial.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I attended a Myra Savant Harris canine repro seminar a few years ago and was surprised at the wealth of information that was presented. I'd recommend her seminars to anyone interested in breeding. Here is a link to her website:

http://www.myrasavantharris.com/

If you visit her website, she has some really great books. You can also join her Yahoo group which has lots of info on whelping and canine repro.

A breeder friend recommended the following manual, "Canine Reproduction: The Breeder's Guide" by Phyllis Holst. I have tons of books, videos, etc., but somehow this one always finds its way into the whelping room.

You could also check with some local dog clubs and try to find an experienced breeder to assist with the whelping. At a minimum, I would call a few local breeders and find out who they use as an e-vet. Call that vet and find out what the direct number for the e-vet is. Last thing you want to do at 2 a.m. is wind up talking to an answering service or dialing different numbers. I've had a 2 a.m. emergency with one of my dogs and trust me, you want to know the direct # when each minute counts. Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Guardyan said:


> A breeder friend recommended the following manual, "Canine Reproduction: The Breeder's Guide" by Phyllis Holst. I have tons of books, videos, etc., but somehow this one always finds its way into the whelping room.


Yup, that is the book that is sitting next to my bed right now. Always seems to be the one I start reviewing again when I have a litter due.

Thank you for the link to Myra Savant Harris' website.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

It's an oldie, but a goodie! 

You're welcome for the link . . . I wasn't sure how much I would glean from a canine repro seminar, but I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of good, practical info that was presented.


----------

